# First aid book



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

An anyone recommend a first aid book that would have useful info using things that you may have on hand.
I had found one and I can't find it again suggestion for any pretty comprehensive books. I'm think it should cover making do with whats available. 
Input would be appreciated

Thanks


----------



## brianellisirons (May 23, 2012)

I would recommend " where there is no doctor" and "where there is no dentist" as good practical guides. Current paramedic books as well. Military First aid...combat lifesaver...are good too as they assume field conditions. Good Reading!

Brian


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

cengasser said:


> An anyone recommend a first aid book that would have useful info using things that you may have on hand.
> I had found one and I can't find it again suggestion for any pretty comprehensive books. I'm think it should cover making do with whats available.
> Input would be appreciated
> 
> Thanks


head down to 1/2 priced books or any used book store, i have a couple of text books from a paramedic training program that i picked up for $30 bucks, they were $130 each new and are the very same books they use in certified paramedic training courses , very very thorough and great explanations .

i have this one
http://www.mhhe.com/career/publicsafety/title.php?id=public_safety_title&tid=26

and the mosby's 
http://www.textbooks.com/BooksDescr...utm_term=9780323046916U&utm_source=googlebase

i figure it's better to go straight to the source as opposed to some usually lacking "first aid" book, in my personal opinion if your relying on a first aid book you should just go and pay the $50-100 for a first responders and first aid class at the ymca or local community college or even see if your place of work offers these classes, my company has free first aid and first responder classes as it helps bring down their insurance rates, they seem to run them 2-3 times a year if you want to get in on them. Tell your boss that your interested in becoming a first responder at work in case if there is any accidents or emergencies.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

brianellisirons said:


> I would recommend " where there is no doctor" and "where there is no dentist" as good practical guides.


You can have a look at them here.

http://www.amazon.com/Where-There-Is-No-Doctor/dp/0942364155

http://www.amazon.com/Where-There-I...139&sr=1-1&keywords=where+there+is+no+dentist


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Download them free from here.

http://hesperian.org/books-and-resources/


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

cengasser said:


> An anyone recommend a first aid book that would have useful info using things that you may have on hand.
> I had found one and I can't find it again suggestion for any pretty comprehensive books. I'm think it should cover making do with whats available.
> Input would be appreciated
> 
> Thanks


When it comes to first aid, I like "hands on" and then a book. In my area you can get basic aid training ... free or at a very low cost ($20 bucks). Check your area, call public safety (tell them what you are looking for), YMCA and a few other places for classes. (Red Cross :gaah

Your library should have more than a few books on first aid ... check them out... read, research and practice on yourself.

Some folks are "blue bloods" ~ our term for local EMS and some folks like that ... and some are not. (Just a fact )

Best of luck!


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I've taken dozens of first aid classes, I've had basic Corps first aid... And I had my kneecap breech the skin just north of my hip due to a fastroping incident... And then I was first on scene to a bloody mop breaching lung blood out her nose... Fourteen minutes later, first responders pulled the sheet. Sometimes there's just nothing you can do. 

I walk again because a field medic never gave up, that girl breaths today because i never gave up, not even when the pros did

There's always one more thing you can do


----------

